# Pagsadsad



## UncleDako

What does pagsadsad mean. I cannot find definition. Looks like Taglish to mean but not sure.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 082486

hi...

I'll give it a try.
It can mean as hit, crash, impact, smash, etc, depending on how you use it.

By the way, it's not taglish.
The root word is *sadsad*.


----------



## Cake.

The root word _sadsad_ could have slightly different meanings depending on context and usage. It could mean "hit" but it doesn't really translate to "crash" or its synonyms. It's more of a "scrape", "scratch", "graze", and similar. It could connote pain depending on context and that's how we can determine the correct translation of "scrape" or "scratch" and other synonymous words against "graze" and the like.

The prefix _pag_ in this case literally translates to "in the process of" so _pagsadsad_ would literally mean "in the process of getting scraped" but of course, there are a lot of ways to rephrase to make it read or sound better like "as [noun] scraped" or the like. If you could kindly provide the complete sentence and perhaps the context in which it was used, we could give a more accurate translation.


----------



## UncleDako

Sorry I was watching TV and did not get the whole thing but I remember they showed an accident scene so scraped makes sense. 
Thanks for the context.

Dako


----------



## mataripis

pagsadsad means there is a contact but more on frictions.


----------

